# Beer Tap Shifters



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

So I recently recieved a Bud Light beer tap from a bar & more I look at it looks like it would be a cool shifter handle. My shifter's on the floor though. Post any pics you have of beer tap shifters. Dot have to be on the floor.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Nobody with a beer tap shifter handle?


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

im pretty sure you can use it my buddy has a beer tap handle on his 63 chevy truck its pretty big but it works


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 6 2010, 08:09 PM~17712095
> *im pretty sure you can use it my buddy has a beer tap handle on his 63 chevy truck its pretty big but it works
> *


Got pics?


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 7 2010, 02:29 PM~17718810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool. Whats that in?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 7 2010, 11:23 PM~17724309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I WOULD THINK YOU WOULD SEE THAT IN RAT RODS


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 9 2010, 09:57 PM~17742414
> *I WOULD THINK YOU WOULD SEE THAT IN RAT RODS
> *


yep, cheesy in a lowrider


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2010, 09:04 PM~17742488
> *yep, cheesy in a lowrider
> *


To each there own


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2010, 07:04 PM~17742488
> *yep, cheesy in a lowrider
> *


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 10 2010, 02:45 PM~17751036
> *To each there own
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

this was in my cadillac, i didnt like it though, it put too much leverage on the pawl catch, so i put my hand grenade back on...


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 11 2010, 09:27 PM~17764647
> *this was in my cadillac, i didnt like it though, it put too much leverage on the pawl catch, so i put my hand grenade back on...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool. I would like to see that hand grenade.


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 11 2010, 08:27 PM~17764647
> *this was in my cadillac, i didnt like it though, it put too much leverage on the pawl catch, so i put my hand grenade back on...
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of the manual caddy what was the story behind this ?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Jun 12 2010, 01:22 PM~17768387
> *more pics of the manual caddy what was the story behind this ?
> *


I was wondering the same thing. Looks like there's a CB in there too.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 12 2010, 11:03 AM~17766658
> *Thats cool. I would like to see that hand grenade.
> *


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 13 2010, 12:13 AM~17772256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Looks like you got a real grenade not one of those cheap chrome ones.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hell yeah it was a real one, what kind of Marine would i be if i didnt have a real one? i could have done a lemon but the pineapple has more character


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## catfish801 (Dec 6, 2008)

94 fleetwood


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by catfish801_@Jul 3 2010, 03:55 PM~17954246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell do you get that beer tap on there? I meen do you thread the colum lever or what? I have a colomn lever on my Catalina but do not think it has a part that unscrews. I dont think Ill put a beer tap on there but a tiki statue would be nice.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

My brother's beer tap in his truck just threaded on. I'll ask him next time I talk to him. The tiki thing, my homie in AZ did that. He drilled out the bottom and inserted a female threaded fitting in the bottom. There's a place that sells resin cast ones that you can paint and there's gennie shifter knobs too.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Dee,

Thanks for the name of the site man and I bet that tiki shifter was cool, on one site , I think mooneyes, they have a tiki shifter with matching door pulls. 

Justin


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Here's mine in my 76 Caprice. It's just "on there" in this pic. I have to trim the shifter down about 1.5 inches.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

http://prostores3.carrierzone.com/servlet/..._com/StoreFront


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 9 2010, 01:45 PM~18003364
> *http://prostores3.carrierzone.com/servlet/..._com/StoreFront
> *


Tony, did you see this one on that site?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 9 2010, 02:45 PM~18003364
> *http://prostores3.carrierzone.com/servlet/..._com/StoreFront
> *


Holy Hell that's a lot of shifter's


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 9 2010, 03:01 PM~18004568
> *Holy Hell that's a lot of shifter's
> *


 No shit. I didnt even know where to look first. I'm gonna have to set aside a whole day to look at those.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jul 9 2010, 10:20 AM~18002203
> *Here's mine in my 76 Caprice. It's just "on there" in this pic. I have to trim the shifter down about 1.5 inches.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool. Never seen one that looks like a guitar.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jul 9 2010, 05:32 PM~18004309
> *Tony, did you see this one on that site?
> 
> 
> ...


it was the first one i looked for  if i didnt have my hand grenade, id have that one :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 9 2010, 06:01 PM~18004568
> *Holy Hell that's a lot of shifter's
> *


yeah sorry about holding out on the link, i forgot it was in my book marks... they have tons of great knobs, they even have luchadore masks :rofl:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 10 2010, 04:53 PM~18011883
> *yeah sorry about holding out on the link, i forgot it was in my book marks... they have tons of great knobs, they even have luchadore masks :rofl:
> *


HAHAH yeah i seen that one


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 23 2010, 07:59 PM~17870765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## catfish801 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 5 2010, 09:00 PM~17968089
> *How the hell do you get that beer tap on there? I meen do you thread the colum lever or what? I have a colomn lever on my Catalina but do not think it has a part that unscrews. I dont think Ill put a beer tap on there but a tiki statue would be nice.
> *




yeah i just cut down the lever a few inches so it wouldn't stick out with the beer tap on and then threaded the end of the lever with a tap and die set i got from harbor frieght some cheap tool place


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers+Jun 7 2010, 04:29 PM~17718810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a tercel mid 90s perhaps..


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Cool:


----------



## primo507 (Nov 11, 2009)

any body seen or got pix of a double barrel shot gun as a shifter? or any real gun


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

weld some conduit together and make the mount.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Coach Rob (Jun 24, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

this would make a nice shift knob if your into that sorta thing


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by primo507_@Oct 6 2010, 07:50 AM~18749567
> *any body seen or got pix of a double barrel shot gun as a shifter? or any real gun
> *


nah, but i got a blunderbuss :cheesy:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 11 2010, 08:27 PM~17764647
> *this was in my cadillac, i didnt like it though, it put too much leverage on the pawl catch, so i put my hand grenade back on...
> 
> 
> ...


 holy fuk did radio shak and the second hand store throw up in your dash..wtf is going on there..did u get a war wound to the head wtf fuckin fuck fuck that fuckin shit where is the 8 track and fuckin cb what the fuckin fuk??


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

nice truck shifter in a caddy by the way..bet that comes in handy when ur chirpin gears since its such a muscle car...fukin joe dirt shit right there..lmao


----------

